# ADA Aquasoil: How soft?



## sean tebor (May 25, 2007)

Hi gang - I just replaced my flourite substrate with ADA Malaya Aquasoil, with Special Power Sand beneath it. I used the amounts recommended from ADA. I had no idea how soft it would be once submerged. If I so much as run a toothbrush along the front glass at the surface of the substrate to clean, digging down a bit to clean below the substrate line, the granules of the ADA Malaya disintegrate and turn into much smaller particles like soil. I can easily squash a pellet between thumb and index.

I understand the name of the product is "Aquasoil", but wanted to check here in the community to find out if this is normal. This is very different than the flourite I am used to. I do not want to switch to Eco-Complete (or anything else for that matter) unless I can confirm I have made a colossal blunder or not! ()

The plants are doing well and have begun to grow. I switched the substrate last Wednesday and Thursday.

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the Amazonia. I haven't noticed mine falling apart, but I haven't tried to squish it. If your plants are doing well, your water is clear, and your fish are fine why not just let things go. Instead of a toothbrush use a scaper.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Malaya is softer than Amazonia. You should really not touch the soil or be extermely gentle if you must. Also, it is a very bad idea to pull your plants out of the soil. If you must, cut the bottom part (the rooted part) of the plant so you will not be pulling the plant out of the soil. 

BTW, you can squish Amazonia with your fingers too, but again, Malaya is softer.


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

Yes, there are different types of Aquasoil. I prefered the Amazonia III myself. I read that the Malaya soil was very soft and sometimes hard to work with. The Amazonia will squash with your fingers, but why would you want to do that? The plants do love the richness of the soil though.


----------

